# MBBS Options For 82% Aggregate?



## Aamna (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi everyone...
I've got 978 in matric, 463 in FSc-I, and 849 in MCAT.
Please guide me where to apply? (CMH, FMH, IDMC, Shifa...etc.):?
No Govt. colleges for me...
What are my chances...?
Advice required please,
Thank you.


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

i have also the same aggregate 463 in 1st year and 861 in Mcat. i think shalamar and fmh are good options. shifa and cmh have issues with pmdc


----------



## Eman Farrukh (Jun 22, 2013)

what!!! But we have already applied in shifa :O :O


----------



## ramsha786 (Sep 5, 2014)

my agregate is 79% will i get an admission in aNY Private uni ? iimbd or imdc ? i also did SAT 2 gor 2170 thats 92% really worried i wanna do bds not sure wats gna hapn now


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

applying doesnt mean u got admission u can verify that first and than make ur descion

- - - Updated - - -

ramsha u can get admission in bds in any college u want


----------



## ramsha786 (Sep 5, 2014)

Is it really a waste giving sat 2 for pakistani students? I did alevels n found fsc books difficult to study that's y I gave sat to be exempt from mcat but no I had to gv it n got 73% sadly


----------



## Danish.sohail (Sep 4, 2014)

ramsha786 said:


> Is it really a waste giving sat 2 for pakistani students? I did alevels n found fsc books difficult to study that's y I gave sat to be exempt from mcat but no I had to gv it n got 73% sadly


it is not utter waste, few colleges such as nust, aku and cmh give importance to sat but mcat is compulsion. You can apply in cmh on the basis of sat score

- - - Updated - - -



Eman Farrukh said:


> what!!! But we have already applied in shifa :O :O


Dont worry, nothing going to happen with shifa and cmh. just chill.


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

ramsha786 said:


> Is it really a waste giving sat 2 for pakistani students? I did alevels n found fsc books difficult to study that's y I gave sat to be exempt from mcat but no I had to gv it n got 73% sadly


If you want to get into a government medical college, you have to do FSC. I did Alevels too but I did FSC in the last three months. Doing SAT 2 isn't a subsitute. There is no shortcut to get into medical colleges. And tbh, FSC is much easier than alevels. It's all infromation, really. You've already done the concepts in Alevels. FSC just has a bit more info, that's it.
If you gave SAT 2 and got a smashing score, then you have a good chance of getting a SAT based seat in the Army Medical College of NUST or sth but not government medical colleges...


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Aamna said:


> Hi everyone...
> I've got 978 in matric, 463 in FSc-I, and 849 in MCAT.
> Please guide me where to apply? (CMH, FMH, IDMC, Shifa...etc.):?
> No Govt. colleges for me...
> ...


With an aggregate of 82%, I think you'd be able to get into most private medschools in Lahore like FMH, LMDC, do try CMH and Shalamar aswell, I think you'll be able to get into Shalamar too.


----------



## amir7500 (Sep 3, 2014)

Good option for you to do it.


----------



## Aamna (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh! Insha-Allah, I hope so. Thanks and best of luck to all of u too...


----------



## umekhalil5 (2 mo ago)

I got 84% is there any mbbs or bds public uni for me


----------

